# Making foam barrels



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This Wednesdays tutorial is on making foam barrels, mine happen to be for a 3d Show, but they will work in other settings painted differently.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darn, I almost forgot it was Utube Wednesday.
I think if you wanted to take the time you could trim the end of the stays a bit and go with a smaller diameter top and make the barrel curve in like a real barrel. 
Thanks again Allen. Looking forward to next Wednesday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I want to know where you're venting the fumes...yikes!

and nice job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

"that's a fake barrel" .....Nice stuff Alan...love it


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Above par as usual Allen. Great job.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice. I really like the way the wood grain came out


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I have now decided to stop taking the plastic wrapper of my foam the second I get home. Never thought of it like that before - just opened up a new world of imagination! Thanks Allen!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yet another awesome tutorial.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Well, I have now decided to stop taking the plastic wrapper of my foam the second I get home. Never thought of it like that before - just opened up a new world of imagination! Thanks Allen!


I couldn't agree more. Another useful little nugget to grab onto and turn to good use!


----------

